# Photos of Pope Francis arrives in Rio de Janeiro on Brazil visit



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Papa Francisco no Palacio Guanabara by JMJ Rio 2013, on Flickr


Missa de Abertura da Jornada Mundial da Juventude em Copacabana by JMJ Rio 2013, on Flickr


Missa de Abertura da Jornada Mundial da Juventude em Copacabana by JMJ Rio 2013, on Flickr


Missa de Abertura da Jornada Mundial da Juventude em Copacabana by JMJ Rio 2013, on Flickr


Festival da juventude - Morro da Urca by JMJ Rio 2013, on Flickr


Missa de Abertura da Jornada Mundial da Juventude em Copacabana by JMJ Rio 2013, on Flickr


Missa de Abertura da Jornada Mundial da Juventude em Copacabana by JMJ Rio 2013, on Flickr


Papa Francisco pelas ruas do Rio de Janeiro by JMJ Rio 2013, on Flickr


Peregrinos pela cidade by JMJ Rio 2013, on Flickr


Festival da Juventude -Morro da Urca by JMJ Rio 2013, on Flickr


Peregrinos pela cidade by JMJ Rio 2013, on Flickr


Peregrinos pela cidade by JMJ Rio 2013, on Flickr


Peregrinos pela cidade by JMJ Rio 2013, on Flickr


Festival da Juventude-Morro da Urca by JMJ Rio 2013, on Flickr


Coletiva "Numero da JMJ: Voluntarios, Hospedagem e Inscricoes" - 23.07.2013" by JMJ Rio 2013, on Flickr


----------



## Deadeye Reloaded (Apr 25, 2006)

RobH said:


> He certainly seems to have a personal touch his predecessor lacked.


^^
B16 is only 9 years older than Francis but he didn´t have the energy to lead the church anylonger. Everyone could see that this job was a physically demanding burden for him. 

His decision to quit and make the way free for a fresh and vital successor was courageous and the best thing Benedict could do for the church. Let´s not forget that he was the first to do so on his own initiative since Pope Celestine V in 1294. :uh:

B16 will be remembered for this wise decision! :applause:


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

Such eautiful pics, xrtn2! Keep posting!


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

Deadeye Reloaded said:


> ^^
> B16 is only 9 years older than Francis but he didn´t have the energy to lead the church anylonger. Everyone could see that this job was a physically demanding burden for him.
> 
> His decision to quit and make the way free for a fresh and vital successor was courageous and the best thing Benedict could do for the church. Let´s not forget that he was the first to do so on his own initiative since Pope Celestine V in 1294. :uh:
> ...


But he never had the "charisma" Bergoglio has, not even during his first years...


----------



## jpsolarized (May 3, 2009)

I can't help linking Brazil and brazilians with sex. I can't picture a brazilian who's not promiscous (having so many good looking people around there). Sorry.


----------



## KiwiSky (Nov 30, 2010)

Thanks for the pics Xrtn2, if you are part of the WYD (JMJ), seize every moment. 
I went to the one in Sydney on 2008, amazing experience and made lot of friends for all arround the world. 2 of the came to visit me whe they came to Chile, and when i went to Spain and London i saw a lot of them again. 
It's a huge event, it's says arround 2 million people are on it. And about 9k of chileans. 
And, a lot of them spends a loooot of money, so it'll help economy.
Hopefully it'll be a peaceful week.


----------



## opusdei (Apr 14, 2013)

jpsolarized said:


> I can't help linking Brazil and brazilians with sex. I can't picture a brazilian who's not promiscous (having so many good looking people around there). Sorry.


Brazil isn't just Rio de Janeiro or some resort in the Northeast. Still a conservative country (or hypocrite).


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Feira Vocacional by JMJ Rio 2013, on Flickr


Feira Vocacional by JMJ Rio 2013, on Flickr


Feira Vocacional by JMJ Rio 2013, on Flickr


Missa de Abertura da Jornada Mundial da Juventude em Copacabana by JMJ Rio 2013, on Flickr


Feira Vocacional by JMJ Rio 2013, on Flickr


Missa de Abertura da Jornada Mundial da Juventude em Copacabana by JMJ Rio 2013, on Flickr


Missa de Abertura da Jornada Mundial da Juventude em Copacabana by JMJ Rio 2013, on Flickr


Feira Vocacional by JMJ Rio 2013, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Feira Vocacional - Quinta da Boa Vista by JMJ Rio 2013, on Flickr


Missa de Abertura da Jornada Mundial da Juventude by JMJ Rio 2013, on Flickr


JMJ 2013 - Catequese na Paróquia São Francisco Xavier - 24 jul 2013 by capuchinhosriodejaneiro, on Flickr


CAPUCHINHOS NA JORNADA MUNDIAL DA JUVENTUDE - MAIS PEREGRINOS CHEGAM À PARÓQUIA - 22/7 by capuchinhosriodejaneiro, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## Phriggin' Ogre (Aug 3, 2003)

xrtn2 said:


> Feira Vocacional by JMJ Rio 2013, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Feira Vocacional by JMJ Rio 2013, on Flickr




:rofl::rofl::rofl:


Somebody, please tell me this is real. reach:


----------



## Marbur66 (Mar 1, 2009)

^^
I found that quite funny too. Looks odd, some sort of mass-scale confessional.


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Chegada do Papa Francisco com Jovens em Copacabana by JMJ Rio 2013, on Flickr


Chegada Papa Copacabana by JMJ Rio 2013, on Flickr


Chegada Papa Copacabana by JMJ Rio 2013, on Flickr


Chegada Papa Copacabana by JMJ Rio 2013, on Flickr


Chegada Papa Copacabana by JMJ Rio 2013, on Flickr


Peregrinos em Copacabana - 26.07.2013 by JMJ Rio 2013, on Flickr


Chegada do Papa Francisco com Jovens em Copacabana by JMJ Rio 2013, on Flickr


Angelus - 26.07.2013 by JMJ Rio 2013, on Flickr


Chegada do Papa Francisco com Jovens em Copacabana by JMJ Rio 2013, on Flickr


Chegada Papa Copacabana by JMJ Rio 2013, on Flickr



Encontro do Papa com Argentinos na Catedral by JMJ Rio 2013, on Flickr


----------



## LMCA1990 (Jun 18, 2005)

Catholics with flags hno:


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

Nice to have visual evidence of Brazil being a "multi colored" country.
Those all-white remarks got a little stale.


----------



## koolio (Jan 5, 2008)

I hope people don't take this the wrong way but can someone explain to me what the purpose of this is? To me, it appears that it is mostly a congregation of catholic kids from rich families who get to go around the world and party with other kids from similar backgrounds. I mean there is nothing wrong with that - more power to those kids - but I just find this odd considering how the church has been claiming to be primarily focused with the issue of poverty over the past few decades. I mean I'm sure they talk about poverty and what not but they also talk about poverty at the World Economic Forum conventions. No body thinks of that as anything but a gathering of rich elites in the Swiss Alps.


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

It's also a tale of rich catholics sponsoring celebrations for poor catholics.
Taketh money from the rich and giveth parties to the poor.:yes:


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

koolio said:


> I hope people don't take this the wrong way but can someone explain to me what the purpose of this is?


Its a catholic celebration.

The theme is the unity and presence of numerous different cultures.



koolio said:


> To me, it appears that it is mostly a congregation of catholic kids from rich families who get to go around the world and party with other kids from similar backgrounds.


Of course its expensive to travel between continents but for people in Brazil isnt expensive.

Most of these foreign catholics arent in hotel but in churches and family houses.


----------



## AcesHigh (Feb 20, 2003)

desiyogi said:


> Nice to have visual evidence of Brazil being a "multi colored" country.
> *Those all-white remarks* got a little stale.


never saw ANYONE making such remarks, besides foreign trolls.


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

LMCA1990 said:


> Catholics with flags hno:


:nuts:


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

angelus_012 by jconectados, on Flickr


Via-Sacra // Copacabana by Canção Nova, on Flickr


angelus_016 by jconectados, on Flickr


Chegada do Papa Francisco com Jovens em Copacabana by JMJ Rio 2013, on Flickr


Chegada do Papa Francisco com Jovens em Copacabana by JMJ Rio 2013, on Flickr


Parque da Quinta da Boa Vista, um dos locais onde estão instalados os confessionários by Canção Nova, on Flickr


Chegada do Papa Francisco com Jovens em Copacabana by JMJ Rio 2013, on Flickr


Jovens participam de catequese com Dom Geraldo Majella na na comunidade Sagrado Coração no Meier / RJ by Canção Nova, on Flickr











Chegada do Papa Francisco com Jovens em Copacabana by JMJ Rio 2013, on Flickr


Via Sacra by JMJ Rio 2013, on Flickr


JMJ Rio 2013 by ptakarada, on Flickr


Catequese com Dom Nelson na Igreja de Nossa Senhora de Copacabana by Canção Nova, on Flickr


Catequese com Dom Nelson na Igreja de Nossa Senhora de Copacabana by Canção Nova, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Pope Francis visits richest and poorest on first full day in Rio










http://www.washingtonpost.com/world...b56e3a-f548-11e2-81fa-8e83b3864c36_story.html


__

Pope honors grandparents, leads prayers for families


http://www.catholicnews.com/data/stories/cns/1303231.htm


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Via Sacra by JMJ Rio 2013, on Flickr


Via Sacra by JMJ Rio 2013, on Flickr


Via Sacra by JMJ Rio 2013, on Flickr


Vicariato Jacarepagua - Paroquia Nossa Senhora do Rosário de Fátima e Santo Antonio de Lisboa - 26.07.2013 by JMJ Rio 2013, on Flickr


Via Sacra by JMJ Rio 2013, on Flickr


Via Sacra by JMJ Rio 2013, on Flickr


Via Sacra by JMJ Rio 2013, on Flickr


Vicariato Jacarepagua - Paróquia Rainha dos Corações - 27.07.2013 by JMJ Rio 2013, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

World Youth Day is the largest international event that occurred in Brazilian history.

Source: federal governement.

:shocked:


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Peregrinos caminham 9,5 quilômetros rumo à Copacabana by Canção Nova, on Flickr


Peregrinos caminham 9,5 quilômetros rumo à Copacabana by Canção Nova, on Flickr



Peregrinos caminham 9,5 quilômetros rumo à Copacabana by Canção Nova, on Flickr



Peregrinos caminham 9,5 quilômetros rumo à Copacabana by Canção Nova, on Flickr


Via Sacra by JMJ Rio 2013, on Flickr


Via Sacra by JMJ Rio 2013, on Flickr


Via Sacra by JMJ Rio 2013, on Flickr


Peregrinos caminham 9,5 quilômetros rumo à Copacabana by Canção Nova, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

guys, this is a photos only thread, no religous comment please. Thanks!


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

+2 millions people right now in Rio

:shocked:


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

xrtn2 said:


> +2 millions people right now in Rio
> 
> :shocked:


GloboNews is talking of 3 million people! A peaceful, clean crowd. Truly amazing!


----------



## BringMe (May 7, 2011)

suffocating.


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Very beautiful, peaceful.

:cheers:


Vigília by JMJ Rio 2013, on Flickr


Vigília by JMJ Rio 2013, on Flickr


Vigília by JMJ Rio 2013, on Flickr


Vigília by JMJ Rio 2013, on Flickr


Thuany Sousa - Vigilia (63) by JMJ Rio 2013, on Flickr


Vigília by JMJ Rio 2013, on Flickr


Vigília by JMJ Rio 2013, on Flickr


Vigília by JMJ Rio 2013, on Flickr


Vigília by JMJ Rio 2013, on Flickr


Vigília by JMJ Rio 2013, on Flickr


----------



## KiwiSky (Nov 30, 2010)

And the World Youth Day is going back to Poland.
Krákow 2016
Hopefully i'll be there


----------



## k% (May 23, 2007)

There is much more to do here than only praying


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

even the bishop get into the act. 


Vigília by JMJ Rio 2013, on Flickr


----------



## Skyckcty (Jun 21, 2013)

Yuri S Andrade said:


> GloboNews is talking of 3 million people! A peaceful, clean crowd. Truly amazing!


1995 World Youth Day in the Philippines with Pope John Paul II over 4 million people in attendance. Largest ever in the history of World Youth Day.


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

Catholicam unitatem in varietate affirmamus(ant)! :grouphug: 


















© Agence France-Presse (AFP)


----------



## midrise (Feb 17, 2012)

:grumpy::devil::down::sly::hmm:.God is LOVE, why reject Him???:dunno::applause::?:angel1::lovethem::colgate::colgate::colgate:kay:


----------

